# a few new open reeds



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

hey guys we got a few new calls we got finished up. 
hope you guys like them, and if interested send us a PM. 
thanks!
-Hoss

1)Walnut Burl, 2)Elm Burl, 3)Maple Burl/Paduk, 4)Maple Burl/Walnut Burl


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking calls HossSCC, I like that elm burl. It has character.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good lookin calls always been partial to wood calls. What is your prices?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking calls I've always liked the looks of the wood calls a lot better than anything else. I will be curious to see the price on them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HossSCC, are the toneboards of your own design or are they from another company?


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks guys. our prices range from 30-65 bucks a call, depending on the size and the character in the wood. we make all our own toneboards and reeds. we dont buy them from another company. we have priced each call on our website if you want to check it out. thanks again guys!
-Hoss


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Calls_________SB*


----------

